# Charging Battery?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Lighting coil and rectifier ... Not cheap though


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

From what I remember, you have to change the stator for the one that's used with electric start but yes it can be done. Only expect about 4 to 6 amps.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is what u need ...


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Also the flywheel must have magnets.

Frank_S


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> The problem is that my battery is constantly having to be recharged after each use


No matter what you will still need to recharge your battery after a good use, or atleast hook it up to a trickle chager to keep it maintained. Might be worth looking into a bigger battery if it isn't lasting long enough.


----------

